# My EC90SLs on my Pinarello :-)



## SROC3

Love them. no issues thus far. load adjusters have sat since I adjusted them when I first got them. Great wheels. Love the braking TOO 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Yangpei

Nice. 

I'm running the same wheels on my Dogma and so far have been happy with the performance.

What size frame is that?


----------



## SROC3

Yangpei said:


> Nice.
> 
> I'm running the same wheels on my Dogma and so far have been happy with the performance.
> 
> What size frame is that?


Thanks man. Its actually a 44 frame size. I was going to go for the 46.5, but I really fit well on the 44. I like my frames smaller so I can "play" with them, especially on the climbs.

Someday soon.....Dogma is on my radar  

Hey check out my bike blog and tell me what ya think!

www.thecycleboy.com


----------



## Ronman

Sweet looking ride, SROC. I have a set of ordered for my new SL3 Pro I'll be building in a few weeks. I've been curious how the EC90s look against a matte finish frame, and I'm now convinced it'll be the business.


----------



## SROC3

Here's an updated pic I took with my SLR camera:


----------



## Wood Devil

Those are nice looking wheels; I've been considering them for a future upgrade to my CAAD9. Nothing horribly wrong with my Shimano RS10's (other than rough turning hubs), but I just like the all black look of those Eastons.


----------



## SROC3

Thanks  yeah a lot of peeps I hear from have issues with these Eastons.....so have I BUT, they have such an awesome warranty program and their Customer Service should be the envy of all. pretty impressive. 

1 - I had issues with an old set of barrel adjusters for the hubs, then they sent me new ones in like 3 days.
2 - few months later had a noise from the rear hub and a little loose after each ride. Thye promptly sent me a new barrel adjuster and an axle. Problem solved.
3 - my nipples corroded - but this is of course because I ride by the ocean 95% of the time. Nonetheless I was within the 2 year warranty period. My wheels are currently being completely rebuilt for free 

few hiccups...but I'm very happy with braking performance, no heat build up issues, very smooth hubs and ride comfort is so nice. Works great on climbs and runs well on the flats.


----------



## triumph.1

SROC3 said:


> they have such an awesome warranty program and their Customer Service should be the envy of all. pretty impressive.


I don't know what phone number or email you have gotten any good help from their customer service, but trying to find out basic info from them has been nothing short of frustrating for me. Thankfully the lbs I purchased my eastons from is backing them.


----------



## willieboy

I ordered a set today  I can't wait to try them out. BTW, they look great on your Pinarello!


----------



## mpower13

SROC3 said:


> Here's an updated pic I took with my SLR camera:


What size of frame is that?


----------



## willieboy

Only have 100 miles on them over two rides but so far, SWEET!


----------



## hux

Have the same wheels for my Look 585 when I finally get it put together.
They look fantastic sitting on the bike as it sits at present.

I am itching to try them out!!


----------



## Ronman

EC90SL wheelset on my 61cm Tarmac SL3 Pro. Smooth and very fast, and no problems after 2,500 + miles.


----------



## triumph.1

Nice, I have a set of the slx and aero's, love both.


----------



## Sypher2109

Are these clinchers or tubulars?


----------



## alexp247365

They make them as both a clincher, and a tubular.


----------



## Sypher2109

alexp247365 said:


> They make them as both a clincher, and a tubular.


Yeah I know they make both, I guess my question wasn't clear. The guys who are running the EC90 SLs here, are you running them are you running the clinchers or the tubulars and for what kind of riding?


----------



## kbwh

Unless they managed to glue clincher tires to tubular rims

...it's all clinchers.


----------



## alias33

Loved the set that I had too until they delaminated twice and I put new bearings in them three times in two years...


----------

